# lenoir grape/spanish/texas black?



## Paulc (Feb 20, 2011)

Anyone tried any wine, or made any wine using this grape? I was considering planting a couple in the backyard for kicks and giggles this spring but not sure what to expect of the wine. 

Any experience anyone? tia, paulc


----------



## stdkls28 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have two vines planted myself...no wine will be made for a few years though. I have had the wine that was bottled by a local winery and upon opening and without letting it breath it was good, the next day it tasted horrible...so i let it breath for 7 hours (I hear 24 hours in some accounts) and it was fantastic! I am looking forward to making wine with my grapes as soon as i am able!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2021)

Was the wine dry? We like it dry!


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 11, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Was the wine dry? We like it dry!



(Note that this thread is over a decade old!)

And welcome to WMT!


----------

